# Ricky Sanchez?



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

who have the right of ricky sanchez denver or portland? because he is having a great season in the d-league and his 3point shoting have been great and i always heard that,thats denver weakness 3point shoting we could be a great aditionsome one big 7 feet 260lb with a great range and now he is better driving to the hoop and on one one situations and remenber he in only 19! he is playnig fot idaho a see him on nba tv and he impress me alot and the comentator of nba tv he have progress a world, also randy livington of that team is playing like a real playmakes he is dishing asist like the were on special(liquidation), PJ Ramos the Center a 7'4" 295lbs is also playnig great and this team is on a 12 games wining streak! ok that all sorry if her is you dont have the right i am comfused about the rights of sanchez 

thanks!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

We still have the rights to Ricky Sanchez, but he's not 260 pounds.
He's a skinny dude.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hoopshype.com/interviews/sanchez_sierra.htm

he's actually 6'11 220

he's playing 23 minutes a night 
10 ppg 4 rebounds
37% FG
32% 3pfg

Now I havent ever seen this guy play in the d league..... so its kinda hard to truely gauge if he has any potiental on my part. But thats just very unimpressive from a guy that believes he is going to make an nba roster next season. And he thinks he is a SF. He'd have to be quicker than I think he is. Basically bulk up or he's just Jonathan Bender's less talented little brother


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sanchez would be a great help if he can shoot. It would be great to have a big man with range out to the three. Besides, he's only like 20, right?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I just checked and he's not even 20 yet. He has plenty of time to develop.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm with you Roddney. He's averaging 10 and 4 on low shooting percentages in the CBA, and he'd be a soph in college right now. On top of that he said himself that he doesn't think he'll be ready for another year. No hurry to bring him up.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He and Axel Hervelle need to run in the summer pro leagues.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think we can take ricky sanchez but not quite yet, i think leave him in the D league for just one more season, we have a lot of 3 point shooters, but they cant really finish very well, jr smith, diawara, kleiza... i think it would be great to have him, but at 7 foot he will need to get more rebounds per game aswell as a few points


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ricky has some upside and is young, but he's got a lot of work to do. He is skinny and has narrow shoulders - probably won't ever be a bruiser. I could see him being a shooter off the bench in the league.

I wonder if Nuggets fans regret the draft-day trade that sent Jack to Portland for he and Kleiza. I think Jack would've be a great point for this roster.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't think Rickey Sanchez aka "dirty" will ever see any burn in a Nuggets uni.

I think he MAY get a chance, but his odds of making it in the L are slim like his frame.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> Ricky has some upside and is young, but he's got a lot of work to do. He is skinny and has narrow shoulders - probably won't ever be a bruiser. I could see him being a shooter off the bench in the league.
> 
> I wonder if Nuggets fans regret the draft-day trade that sent Jack to Portland for he and Kleiza. I think Jack would've be a great point for this roster.


 
i was excited when we drafted Jack, and absolutely regret the trade.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Kleiza is in a great situation though.

Energy guy off of the bench who can fill 3 spots if needed. If he could become more consistent with his 3's and more effective at banging, he'll be a gem over the long run.

He's basically a more athletic version of Ryan Bowen.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> We still have the rights to Ricky Sanchez, but he's not 260 pounds.
> He's a skinny dude.


My bad i know he have gain some lbs and i think that i heard a tv analyst to say that he was 260 but is unreal for him to gain that much weight and if you look him you notice that my bad but he seriusly have gain some pound with a diet that karl have give him and he is already 7 feet and can get bigger since he is only 19 the problem is that he has been streaky in the d-league in two he score like 18 points goin like 8/11 from 3point and in the oher he dine even score or play enough time beacuse of foul troble his biggest proble is his defense he sure can score but his defense need two improve alot but if not he can be a nba bench player coming for the important 3point he also is getting better with his dribles


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

this is from draft express:

"former denver nugget second roun pick Ricky Sanchez has started to play more aggressibly on the ofensive end and now take the ball to the hoop with some frequency"

"second round pick of the nuggets straight out of high school in 2005. Ricardo Sanchez is one of the younger players in the showcases. having see him play in two consecutive vegas summer leagues. we have a bit of foundation wich to draw conclusions from on the progress he is making so far compared with that two showings, Sanchez seems to be making more of a emphasis on putting the ball on the floor and making his way to the basket. he also do a great job here in the pick and roll plays as a spot up shooter. mostly a 3point chker in the past this new found agressivness is very nice to see. SAnchez still have the same beautifull stroke from behind the arc, complete with a quick release and a pretty follow-through. so mixing up his game a lit more only make his chance of making the NBA that much more likely. still not a much of a rebounder, nor a freakish athlete, and certaly stuck betwen positions as far as his defense concerned, Sanchez still have plenty of work ahead of him. we ned to kip in mind that he is only 19 tough so basically only woul be a shophomore no college had he decide to take the other route"


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln1mIQQ1C_o


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

How is Ricky Sanchez 

Nuggets rookie forward Yakhouba Diawara was born in Paris. (Post / John Leyba)progressing? Is there any chance we see him in a Nuggets uniform any time soon or have the Nuggets given up on him? 
-- Mike, Durham, N.C. 
Mike - Ricky Sanchez is still very much on the Nuggets' radar, and he's playing for the NBADL's Idaho Stampede where he averages around nine points and five rebounds per game. There is always a chance he could be called up this season, but I wouldn't look for him much until training camp next season. 

The Nuggets own his rights, and if they bring him to training camp next season they must sign him to a contract. So basically it means if Sanchez shows up in Nuggets training camp, expect him be on the opening-day roster. 

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_5128244


----------

